# Pack Goat Question



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I want your honest opinion about using a three legged goat as a pack animal? My baby Sampson can't use one leg so after he breeds my one doe maybe two I want to wether him and keep him as a pet. So I was wondering if I could train him to be a pack goat I'm sure it might be a little harder then with a goat that has four legs. But before I get any major ideas I just want you opinions on wether its worth a try or not.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yeah I wouldn't have much in his pack so it wouldn't be heavy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You probably wouldn't want to take him on long trips. Just short ones.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. Strong feet and legs are critical to any working animal. Consider the stress, wear, and tear you will be adding to his 3 functional legs. If it was an animal I enjoyed as a pet I would want to make sure it was comfortable and around as long as possible. This would include accepting it's limitations.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> I wouldn't do it. Strong feet and legs are critical to any working animal. Consider the stress, wear, and tear you will be adding to his 3 functional legs. If it was an animal I enjoyed as a pet I would want to make sure it was comfortable and around as long as possible. This would include accepting it's limitations.


Okay thank you! Yeah I like him as a pet a lot! I won't try to make him into a pack goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Delilah said:


> Okay thank you! Yeah I like him as a pet a lot! I won't try to make him into a pack goat.


 That's a very good idea. Pack goats already tend to suffer arthritis late in life. Jeter started with it when he was 10. I would suspect that a three legged goat would get it much sooner and much worse. 
He could probably go on short walk abouts maybe just to play at a park or graze in the woods. I wouldn't let him get worn out though or try to make him travel far.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Which leg is it that he is missing? Sad  I agree with not being a pack goat, but breeding might also be hard for him, because those does are fast!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is a front leg, Katelyn, I may be getting 2 different stories mixed up though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks goathiker 
Delilah- I guess you can always see what your boy can do. If he can run easily, then there is no stopping a him as buck going after his does!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes it's a front leg. He can easily jump onto my leg already seems how he want milk so a long as we hold that doe then I'm sure he'll be able to manage.


----------

